# Aliuminium Radiator ( need help )



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, i would like to ask you guys regarding aluminum radiator for my tempest 66 with 455HO and TH400 transmition, with A/C, i found few radiator on ebay, but need your help,and suggestions, what will be good. Thank you in advance. Few lins below:

3 Row Aluminum Racing Radiator 2 x 10"Black Fan 65 66 Pontiac GTO Tempest LeMans | eBay

3 Row All Aluminum Radiator 65 66 Pontiac Tempest LeMans GTO V8 with 12" Fans | eBay

1966 Pontiac GTO All Aluminum 3 Row Core Champion Radiator | eBay


----------

